# House HuHunters International in Cyprus!



## Michelle Leopard

Hello everyone,

I am a television producer based in new York working on a show called House Hunters International. The show follows English speaking expats buying property abroad.

If you are currently looking for or have recently bought a home in Cyprus, we would like to hear about your story. What experiences have you had finding property in Egypt? Where have you chosen to live? What made you decide to move there?


----------

